# Puppy whining A LOT



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

I know that GSDs are talkers, and I was prepared for a talkaive little pup but I have a couple of concerns. At what age do they start teething? Im afraid Stark is teething and uncomfortable, he does what seems to be an unpleasant whine and tries scratching his mouth. I have been giving him things to chew hoping it will help, also his appetite has decreased and almost diminished. I assumed his mouth hurt and he just wasnt feeling hungry. He hasnt stopped eating all together, so it isnt a big concern yet. Also, he cries and licks/ chews his genitals a lot. Why would he do that? We've been to the vet, everything checked out fine. Stool sample was good, had shots. He has been so playful and normal puppy behavior but the past couple days he just seems a little off, and his stools have been runny. If I can keep him distracted he doesn't whine, when we are not playing or doing something he whines. So, I guess I also dont know if its just boredom. He is my first puppy, so I'm kind of a worry wart over here.  I just want him to be healthy and happy. He is 10 weeks on Tuesday, so I guess I just want to know at what point do I need to worry? And, am I worrying for no reason right now?
Thanks so much, you guys are so helpful


----------



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

at ten weeks he is teething. If he seems uncomfortable try freezing a facecloth and let him chew on that. the cold cloth will be soothing to his gums.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he may have figured out if he whines he gets attention.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a similar problem with Koda, who is almost two. She whines and does a high pitched bark when I am ignoring her or not moving fast enough. She also growls, grumbles, howls, and makes moaning sounds at me xD


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

My 7 months old still whines, barks, talks, growls, squeaks, moans and howls. He likes to be involved in all activities and conversations and lets you know it. LOL I guess like shedding, you just have to accept the fact the our dogs are just talking dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We are all worry-warts about our puppies, specially our FIRST puppy!

Keep an eye on him, but as long as the vet says everything is fine, then I'd take a deep breath and maybe just change your life around for a bit. He's growing mentally and physically with alot of changes...........so he's also ready for alot more excitement and challenges plus EXERCISE in his life!

You in dog classes yet? JOIN! You finding all the socialization opportunities in your area yet? GO TO THEM! You making playdates with your good friends and their dogs? VISIT THEM! You doing lots of engagement training? GET THAT TUG TOY OUT! Started up learning clicker training? BUY ONE AND LEARN!

Busy active puppy with an active life is less likely to get obsessive and worried and pester themselves....





 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html


----------

